# Brady pulled a Muhammed Ali!



## oldenred (Feb 6, 2017)

Just like when Ali beat Foreman Brady let the Falcons defense beat on him through the first three quarters and then when it was important he lit em up and they were feable, helpless, and hopelessly exhausted, gassed beyond their own nightmares flashing before their eyes. Brady kept the Falcons defense on the field for an eye popping 93 plays. When the game started and Atlanta was scoring with ease, only a hand full of plays per score I told my wife that this would come back and haunt this team. There was no way any defense could keep up with that type of rhythm. Ryan was only on the field for 39 plays. 39 plays that went by in an instant like the lights flashing before his eyes as Brady was throwing lefts and rights, upper cuts and crosses coming so fast out of nowhere and Ryan was blinded with stars in his eyes as he became wobbly bobbling from side to side as Brady threw the final haymaker for the knockout. They say Ryan will never be the same after that kind of fight. The kind of fight that takes the life right out of your soul. Brady channeled Ali last night and the world will never forget the night the lights went out in Georgia!


----------



## Big7 (Feb 6, 2017)

Not so. One turn over cost us the game.

Just to take the Patriots to task was good for our team.

I hate it because we lost but it is what it is.
This has not shed any doubt in my mind on the Falcons.

Look at what they did in just two years.

If you an opponent on their schedule next year, you need to
be very afraid.

Simple break down: 
Falcons DOMINATED the first three quarters.
Took the best team ever into OT, for the first time ever in a Super Bowl and lost by one touch.

It sucks but will make them better next year!

GO FALCONS!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 6, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Not so. One turn over cost us the game.
> 
> Just to take the Patriots to task was good for our team.
> 
> ...



Fact: There has never been a game that was decided by one play. I could easily point out 30 things the Falcons failed to do right. #1 and most importantly of all was a balanced approach. You can throttle em on offense and leave your defense on the field for 3/4's of the plays. That is poor coaching at its finest. #2 Atlanta only ram the ball 5 times in the second half. 5 times. When you're up 28-3 in the second what should be your priority? Clock management, drain it as fast as you can. What did they do, throw it and throw it some more. But unlike the Falcons in the second half the Pats defense was fresh amd ready to attack and that they did. # 3 and i'll stop here, Atlanta didn't play smart football. Penalties killed them and kept the Pats alive. You can not and will not beat Brady playing dumb football. I could go on but what's the point?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll go along with clock management or lack there of.

I'm screaming at the TV the whole second half.. RUN... RUN...
EAT CLOCK!

The Falcons still played a very good game and lost to the best team ever, in OT no doubt.

That has never happened before in a Super Bowl and won't for a while if I'm a betting man.

I AM A PROUD FALCON'S FAN..

Like I said, if you are on their schedule next year, be very afraid.

Hope it's the same same two teams next year.
Falcons have the best O and #3 D. 

D will learn with a little age. 

And, if you live here you should pull for the home team unless you are from the city the other team is from and have personal ties.

I lived in Clearwater a few years back and pulled for them  Buc's every time until they changed up the divisions and put them all in the south. Still to this day, I go Atlanta. Tampa. (anybody) South. NFC. In that order. Would NEVER pull for a yankee team.

GO FALCONS!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 7, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Like I said, if you are on their schedule next year, be very afraid.
> 
> Hope it's the same same two teams next year.
> Falcons have the best O and #3 D.
> ...



Rule #1 never bet against the Patriots. I got a lot of friends learned that the hard way. Facons have some adversity to take overcome this offseason. The loss of Shannahan for one and then Blank saying Ryan will be the highest paid QB ever. When any team commits that kind of money to one player it usually destroys the team. They won't have the cap to pay everyone they want to keep or meed in the future. If they are not careful they will endup like the Panthers. This team definitely has a chance at a shining future, they are very young all around with a ton of talent and speed. 

As for me, born and raised in New England. I will always root for them if they are playing. If they hadn't been there I would have rooted for the Falcons. Truly loved getting to see them play each other.


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 7, 2017)

that Julio catch should have iced it, with an ensuing kick as we all know now and could see then...............

it is what it is............in saying that as a life long Falcon fan -------- no one and I mean no one is on Brady's level ------------ you have to give him his due and respect he had to be perfect in the end and he was just that...............

the OT coin flip could have gone our way and we would have most likely scored as they did ----------- if anything, the OT rules as we all know need to be like College


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2017)

It is true that Brady diced us up from late 3rd qtr on. We were out of gas. Big Grady Jarrett had 3 sacks before having just 3 all year and he was gassed along with our D.  The telling stats were pays run, around 90 to 45 and time of possession was 44-21 or so, too. We did not have the ball enough. 
We obviously need a few mo pieces on D and the Birds really missed their injured shut down corner Trufant, as #32 Collins was used like a cheap suit late, making it look like your little brother trying to cover Dad on a pass route.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm a Packers fan first, and foremost. 

The Salary Cap runs the team. The good thing is, the cap is going up this year, and likely will continue to rise as long as league-wide revenue increases. They could G-up Matt Ryan and survive. Most of their core players are already on friendly deals, or rookie contracts. Smart management of the cap, and contracts is KEY to continued success. Right up there with talent evaluation, in the salary cap era, you can't keep everybody, so your scouts and front office need to be able to keep young talent coming in and contributing year after year.

The Falcons are off to a great start towards sustained success, they just need to stay the course and keep it going. To be honest, I think their biggest obstacle is probably Ownership. An activist owner can goad an otherwise smart front office into making foolish decisions.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2017)

oldenred said:


> Just like when Ali beat Foreman Brady let the Falcons defense beat on him through the first three quarters and then when it was important he lit em up and they were feable, helpless, and hopelessly exhausted, gassed beyond their own nightmares flashing before their eyes. Brady kept the Falcons defense on the field for an eye popping 93 plays. When the game started and Atlanta was scoring with ease, only a hand full of plays per score I told my wife that this would come back and haunt this team. There was no way any defense could keep up with that type of rhythm. Ryan was only on the field for 39 plays. 39 plays that went by in an instant like the lights flashing before his eyes as Brady was throwing lefts and rights, upper cuts and crosses coming so fast out of nowhere and Ryan was blinded with stars in his eyes as he became wobbly bobbling from side to side as Brady threw the final haymaker for the knockout. They say Ryan will never be the same after that kind of fight. The kind of fight that takes the life right out of your soul. Brady channeled Ali last night and the world will never forget the night the lights went out in Georgia!



You need to get off that narcotic boy. It's made you null and void.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Not so. One turn over cost us the game.
> 
> Just to take the Patriots to task was good for our team.
> 
> ...



That first half wasn't nearly as dominant as the score indicated.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> That first half wasn't nearly as dominant as the score indicated.



The scoreboard is the only stat that matters.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The scoreboard is the only stat that matters.



Yeah, the early 21-0 lead was pretty close to being 14-7 with the Pats getting the momentum.

My wife is a Pats fan (the ONLY Pats fan at the SB party we were at).  There was a couple guys doing a good bit of trash talking by halftime.  I told her, "Just keep quiet and wait.  I've watched enough football to know that a momentum swing is coming.  I don't know that the Pats will win, but it won't keep going this way.  Either way you can always tell (name redacted) that Brady gets to go home to Gisele, and he's going home to his mama."


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2017)

The falcon fans are all happy that they took new england to overtime, yet gave up the bigest lead in super bowl history.  Gotta have something to be proud of I guess.

Plus they had a few opportunities in 4th qtr too. But 3 and out aint gonna cut it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> The falcon fans are all happy that they took new england to overtime, yet gave up the bigest lead in super bowl history.  Gotta have something to be proud of I guess.
> 
> Plus they had a few opportunities in 4th qtr too. But 3 and out aint gonna cut it.



Don't know about the other fans, but I am not happy about it one bit. With any effort at all in the last qtr NE would have got drubbed.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2017)

Brady is the best ever in my mind, but being the Falcons, their 3rd string QB would have beat us. Falcons do not know how to win the big game.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know about the other fans, but I am not happy about it one bit. With any effort at all in the last qtr NE would have got drubbed.



2nd Down - Freeman up the middle.

3rd Down - Freeman up the middle.

4th Down - Kick the field goal and make it a two score game with 2:30 left on the clock.

And I didn't even stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 2nd Down - Freeman up the middle.
> 
> 3rd Down - Freeman up the middle.
> 
> ...



Funny thing is a couple years ago The Pats were down 21 in the 4th with about 2 1/2 mins left and they won. Even crazier finish than this one.


----------



## tcward (Feb 7, 2017)

Falcons....best choke team in the NFL. They made Buffalo look good.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 7, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The scoreboard is the only stat that matters.


While that is true in the end, that stat about the total number of plays New England ran is astonishing. Brace yourself for a mini-rant...

For reference: The Saints were #1 in the league in plays per game last season, 69.1; The Giants were in the middle, #16 at 63.6, and The Dolphins were 32nd at 57.4. New England averaged 67.7 offensive snaps per game, good for 3rd in the league. 

In the Super Bowl they held the ball for over 40 minutes, and ran 93 plays from scrimmage, almost game and a half worth of their normal output. Over half of those plays, 49(to Atlanta's 16), were run after the 8:30 mark in the 3rd quarter. Defensive players tire more quickly than those on offense just by the nature of the game and having to pursue the ball every play. Intentionally or [definitely] not, New England simply wore Atlanta's defense out. Frankly, with that sort of offensive output, they'd have done it to ANY defense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2017)

Even though we lost I still enjoyed seeing those desperation plays by Bellichick in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2017)

one little hurdle we have to overcome...no losing Super bowl team has made a repeat visit in like 25 years...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 8, 2017)

Atlanta should have won the game . Period 

Belichek going for onside kick out of desperation. In the 3rd qtr !!! 
Says it all


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2017)

If Brady is the GOAT, why was Edelman throwing the ball in the 3rd?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 8, 2017)

Brady is fantastic, there is no doubt about it. As far as the game, you can argue it either way a hundred ways to Sunday, and then argue it some more.  As far as next year is concerned, history does not bode well for the Falcons.  Last year the Panthers were 15-1, lost the superbowl, and were bad last year.  Plus, superbowl losers in general fade away like cheap camo.


----------



## pnome (Feb 8, 2017)

Rope-a-dope does not work in football.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 14, 2017)

oldenred said:


> Funny thing is a couple years ago The Pats were down 21 in the 4th with about 2 1/2 mins left and they won. Even crazier finish than this one.



Not in a super bowl, the second largest comeback in superbowl history was 10 points by the Giants.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2017)

Coenen said:


> While that is true in the end, that stat about the total number of plays New England ran is astonishing. Brace yourself for a mini-rant...
> 
> For reference: The Saints were #1 in the league in plays per game last season, 69.1; The Giants were in the middle, #16 at 63.6, and The Dolphins were 32nd at 57.4. New England averaged 67.7 offensive snaps per game, good for 3rd in the league.
> 
> In the Super Bowl they held the ball for over 40 minutes, and ran 93 plays from scrimmage, almost game and a half worth of their normal output. Over half of those plays, 49(to Atlanta's 16), were run after the 8:30 mark in the 3rd quarter. Defensive players tire more quickly than those on offense just by the nature of the game and having to pursue the ball every play. Intentionally or [definitely] not, New England simply wore Atlanta's defense out. Frankly, with that sort of offensive output, they'd have done it to ANY defense.



On the flip side the Falcons can score from their own 20 in 4 plays and less than 2 minutes. Except they didn't do much of that in the second half. Their razzle dazzle was frazzled.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 15, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> Not in a super bowl, the second largest comeback in superbowl history was 10 points by the Giants.



That is partially correct. Patriots also came back from 10, twice against the Seahawks in 2015.


----------

